# Gelöschte Dateien endgültig entfernen!



## Sliver (13. Oktober 2005)

Grüße,

es ist ja so das Dateien die gelöscht wurden, entweder nicht vollständig gelöcht wurden oder Rückstände auf der Festplatte hinterlassen.

Wie ist es möglich diese vollständig zu entfernen ohne das ich meine gesamte Festplatte nullen muss?

mfg
Sliver


----------



## NatureBoy (14. Oktober 2005)

Es gibt *Shredder* Programme die, die Dateien mehrfach überschreiben und sie so vernichtet... 

Ich bin ziemlich sicher das es auch Freeware Programme gibt...


----------



## Sliver (14. Oktober 2005)

Ja, diese kenne ich bereits. Aber  das nutzt meinen bisher "normal" gelöschten Daten nichts. :/


Sers
Sliver


----------



## metalgear (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo 

Du möchtest also Datenreste in den freien Bereichen sicher überschreiben, wenn ich das richtig verstehe? Die meisten Löschprogramme beinhalten bereits so eine Tiefenreinigungs-Funktion. Ich benutze Steganos Safe, in das der Shredder integriert ist. 

Ich hab aber zusätzlich mal nach einem Freeware Tool gegoogelt - vielleicht reicht dir *DIESES * Miniprogramm ja schon vollkommen aus. Infos dazu bekommst Du *HIER *  

Das C't Magazin verlinkt zudem auf * DIESE * Freeware. Musst Du halt mal ausproberien, was deinen Ansprüchen besser genüge wird. 

Grüße 

metalgear


----------



## Alexander12 (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Ja, so ein Shredder überschreibt die Dateien bis zu 40 Mal - Dann kannst sicher sein dass Sie weg sind, haha.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Sliver (20. Oktober 2005)

metalgear hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Du möchtest also Datenreste in den freien Bereichen sicher überschreiben, wenn ich das richtig verstehe? Die meisten Löschprogramme beinhalten bereits so eine Tiefenreinigungs-Funktion. Ich benutze Steganos Safe, in das der Shredder integriert ist.
> 
> ...




Danke vielmals!
Das Tool "GeloeschteDatenVernichten" kann man vergessen, läuft 10 Min. lang und trotzdem immer noch alles vorhanden. 

Der Eraser allerdings ist klasse! Man kann alles terminiert ablaufen lassen zudem ist ein Schredder für das Kontext Menü intrigriert!
Was teilweise auch sein muss, bei meiner 80GB Platte läuft es im Schnitt 5 - 6 Std. dafür ist dann aber auch wirklich alles bereinigt. Bei der 200GB Platte hab ich es noch nicht probiert... wird wahrscheinlich lange dauern. 


Danke nochmals!


----------

